# IUD and Ultrasound



## newellj (Jul 9, 2009)

IUD was placed and TV/US was done to confirm placement due to her uterus being deviated right laterally. IUD was removed because it was found in the lower uterine segment and lower cervix.

She came back 3 days later for placement again.
This time the provider billed
58300
J7302
76376 denied for dx V25.1
76830 denied for dx V25.1

Is there a better dx we could use? I was thinking that due to her anatomy there was an issue.
Please advise.


----------



## fcallahan (Aug 13, 2009)

*IUD Placement*

Try using 76857


----------



## rnadasi (Sep 16, 2009)

You can use diag V25.42 IUD SURVEILLANCE FOR THE ULTRASOUND procd


----------



## kumeena (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't have my HCPCS book with me. I think J7300 is paraguard (Copper T) and J7302 Mirena. Does your doctor writes Mirena on the chart Or just IUD inserted.


----------

